# IM fundido no Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2011 às 17:33)

*Instituto de Meteorologia entre os extintos pelo PREMAC*


> Governo publicou lista detalhada de organismos a extinguir ou a fundir.
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia e a Inspecção Geral de Obras Públicas estão entre os organismos a extinguir no âmbito do Plano de Redução e Melhoria da Administração Central (PREMAC).
> 
> ...



Vamos ver no que isto vai dar


----------



## sielwolf (16 Set 2011 às 17:33)

*Instituto de Meteorologia vai ser extinto*

Boa tarde.
Na lista divulgada pelo jornal Sol o instituto de meteorologia vai ser extinto.
Como é que é possível????

http://downloads.sol.pt/pdf/organismos.pdf


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2011 às 17:39)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai ser extinto*

É criado o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera que junta os anteriores Instituto Hidrográfico e o Instituto de Meteorologia e Geofísica. Não é mau de todo embora a Direcção-Geral de Política do Mar e a Direcção-Geral de Recursos Naturais e Serviços Marítimos possam ter interesses semelhantes.


----------



## sielwolf (16 Set 2011 às 17:40)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai ser extinto*

Ainda bem. Não tinha reparado nesse pormenor!


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2011 às 17:44)

Vai ficar o fórum responsável pelo aviso da população


----------



## Knyght (16 Set 2011 às 17:47)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai ser extinto*



Agreste disse:


> É criado o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera que junta os anteriores Instituto Hidrográfico e o Instituto de Meteorologia e Geofísica. Não é mau de todo embora a Direcção-Geral de Política do Mar e a Direcção-Geral de Recursos Naturais e Serviços Marítimos possam ter interesses semelhantes.



Com jeitinho juntavam também a Protecção Civil, assim acabava-se as baboseiras de avisos e alertas...


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2011 às 18:12)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai ser extinto*



Agreste disse:


> É criado o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera que junta os anteriores Instituto Hidrográfico e o Instituto de Meteorologia e Geofísica. Não é mau de todo embora a Direcção-Geral de Política do Mar e a Direcção-Geral de Recursos Naturais e Serviços Marítimos possam ter interesses semelhantes.



Sim, não parece mau. O Hidrográfico apesar de pertencer à Armada já tinha uma dependência conjunta do Ministério da Defesa e do da Ciência ao qual pertence o IM.




Knyght disse:


> Com jeitinho juntavam também a Protecção Civil, assim acabava-se as baboseiras de avisos e alertas...



Isso seria  misturar alhos com bugalhos. Uma coisa são instituições de ciência, pesquisa e investigação ligadas ao mar, atmosfera, etc, outra instituições de emergência como protecção civil, bombeiros, etc. Nada a ver uma coisa com outra.


----------



## Beaufort (16 Set 2011 às 20:10)

*Re: Instituto de Meteorologia vai ser extinto*



Agreste disse:


> É criado o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera que junta os anteriores Instituto Hidrográfico e o Instituto de Meteorologia e Geofísica. Não é mau de todo embora a Direcção-Geral de Política do Mar e a Direcção-Geral de Recursos Naturais e Serviços Marítimos possam ter interesses semelhantes.



Onde é que está dito que o I.Hidrográfico se junta com o IM?
É que o IH não está na lista dos organismos extintos/fundidos...


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2011 às 20:35)

Não está mas é provável que seja essa a reorganização. Não estou a ver o IH autónomo no meio de tanto cut and paste. O que se espera é que tanto um como o outro consigam continuar com os seus projectos.


----------



## Fil (17 Set 2011 às 01:36)

E Portugal passa a ser o único país da Europa a não ter um instituto inteiramente dedicado à meteorologia?


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2011 às 01:53)

Agreste disse:


> Não está mas é provável que seja essa a reorganização. Não estou a ver o IH autónomo no meio de tanto cut and paste. O que se espera é que tanto um como o outro consigam continuar com os seus projectos.



Pensei que tinhas lido isso algures, por acaso estranhei um pouco, juntar civis e armada, aguardemos por mais pormenores então.
Li que o IM ia sair da Ciência para o Ambiente, de onde saiu em 2002. Não sei se é bom ou não, mas na ciência e ensino superior o dinheiro sempre pareceu escasso, e os do ambiente sempre me pareceram os parentes ricos na distribuição dos orçamentos ao longo dos anos.


----------



## Paulo H (17 Set 2011 às 02:22)

Podiam juntar também o instituto geográfico do exército.. Porque não? Por pertencer ao exército?! Seria dotar o IM de recursos humanos, tecnologias, relacionadas com o mar, a terra, e outras mais dimensões da geografia nacional. Enfim um único instituto responsável pela investigação das componentes ar, mar, terra, e de exploração de recursos já no campo da economia (geografia humana).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Set 2011 às 09:33)

espero que não extingam o IM, mas com este governo tudo é possível.


----------



## geoair.pt (17 Set 2011 às 09:55)

Paulo H disse:


> Podiam juntar também o instituto geográfico do exército.. Porque não? Por pertencer ao exército?! Seria dotar o IM de recursos humanos, tecnologias, relacionadas com o mar, a terra, e outras mais dimensões da geografia nacional. Enfim um único instituto responsável pela investigação das componentes ar, mar, terra, e de exploração de recursos já no campo da economia (geografia humana).



Nesse caso, acho que teria sentido ter juntado o IGP com o IGeoE...


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2011 às 11:08)

Fil disse:


> E Portugal passa a ser o único país da Europa a não ter um instituto inteiramente dedicado à meteorologia?



Há vários países onde a entidade da área é uma uma espécie de IM e INAG juntas, Suécia, Polónia, Estónia, Letónia, Croácia, etc, bem como outras competências que em Portugal se calhar estão dispersas. Portugal precisa de uma profunda reorganização e optimização das estruturas que há no Estado, espero que isto tenha sido apenas o primeiro esboço. 



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> espero que não extingam o IM, mas com este governo tudo é possível.




Já explicaram que ninguém vai ser extinto.


----------



## Microburst (17 Set 2011 às 11:40)

Mas é curioso porque eu trabalhei durante 4 anos no Instituto Hidrográfico (IH) e a propósito de mais esta "pataquada" na minha opinião, perdoem-me o termo, contactei ex-colegas que me referiram não ter a Armada qualquer intenção de se desfazer, por assim dizer, do IH. Bom, há vários anos atrás também aquele ramo não queria ficar sem o Arsenal do Alfeite e depois foi o que se viu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2011 às 13:17)

Na minha opinião, o IM, o INAG e o IH todos juntos pode ser uma mais valia para Portugal. Se o IM tem estações meteorológicas, o Inag também tem estações, as albufeiras, já o IH faz as previsões para o mar, porque razão existem 3 institutos que cada um faz a sua parte será que todos juntos não será mais eficaz. As verbas que são canalizadas para os 3 institutos e forem canalizadas para um único instituto não será o dinheiro mais bem empregado.


----------



## Zapiao (17 Set 2011 às 13:49)

E vao manter o nome?


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2011 às 13:58)

Zapiao disse:


> E vao manter o nome?



Também já foi dito na página anterior, passa a estar integrado num novo chamado *Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia está entre as entidades públicas a extinguir, devendo passar do Ministério da Ciência para o Ambiente. Nesse sentido, vai ser criada uma nova estrutura, designada "Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera".
> http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=1128&did=173115


----------



## Zapiao (17 Set 2011 às 14:23)

Entao iremos ouvir : "as previsoes para amanha segundo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera sao aguaceiros...."


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2011 às 14:39)

Zapiao disse:


> Entao iremos ouvir : "as previsoes para amanha segundo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera sao aguaceiros...."



E qual é o problema ? Provavelmente ouviremos "previsões segundo o IPMA". 
Até 1977 chamava-se SMN (Serviço Meteorológico Nacional) depois passou INMG. Em 1993 é que passou apenas a IM. Os espanhóis dizem AEMET depois de muitos anos ter sido INM, os holandeses KNMI, os austriacos ZAMG, etc.

Se os  problemas fossem esses, estávamos nós bem


----------



## Beaufort (17 Set 2011 às 15:01)

Vince disse:


> E qual é o problema ? Provavelmente ouviremos "previsões segundo o IPMA".
> Até 1977 chamava-se SMN (Serviço Meteorológico Nacional) depois passou INMG. Em 1993 é que passou apenas a IM. Os espanhóis dizem AEMET depois de muitos anos ter sido INM, os holandeses KNMI, os austriacos ZAMG, etc.
> 
> Se os  problemas fossem esses, estávamos nós bem



Facto 1: O SMN foi criado em 1946!! Pelo que o IM é(era) o herdeiro de uma das instituições mais antigas do país,

Comentário: Por isso choca vê-lo no meio da lista das comissões, fundações e outros organismos a extinguir a esmagadora maioria das quais foi criada nos últimos anos...


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2011 às 15:08)

Beaufort disse:


> Facto 1: O SMN foi criado em 1946!! Pelo que o IM é(era) o herdeiro de uma das instituições mais antigas do país,



Mas curiosamente o SMN nasceu também ele da fusão de competências de várias instituições. Acho que há aqui apenas uma questão psicológica, nada se extingue, continua tudo no mesmos locais de sempre, o nome muda,  algumas chefias desaparecem e recursos são optimizados. Nada mais.


----------



## Beaufort (17 Set 2011 às 15:29)

Vince disse:


> Mas curiosamente o SMN nasceu também ele da fusão de competências de várias instituições. Acho que há aqui apenas uma questão psicológica, nada se extingue, continua tudo no mesmos locais de sempre, o nome muda,  algumas chefias desaparecem e recursos são optimizados. Nada mais.



No entanto, neste caso, não há sinais (por enquanto) de que as redes de observação do ex-INAG, das Dir.Reg.Agricultura e outras, sejam integradas com as do ex-IM para otimização de recursos; Naturalmente, tal integração implica um esforço inicial (e investimento) para e respetiva exploração conjunta, o que nesta fase, não parece ser viável.


----------



## Beaufort (17 Set 2011 às 15:33)

Vince disse:


> E qual é o problema ? Provavelmente ouviremos "previsões segundo o IPMA".
> Até 1977 chamava-se SMN (Serviço Meteorológico Nacional) depois passou INMG. Em 1993 é que passou apenas a IM. Os espanhóis dizem AEMET depois de muitos anos ter sido INM, os holandeses KNMI, os austriacos ZAMG, etc.
> 
> Se os  problemas fossem esses, estávamos nós bem



Facto 2: A AEMET, tal como outros serviços meteo europeus, assumiu recentemente competências/atividades no âmbito da qualidade do ar, mas não na área do mar/oceanografia.

Em Portugal estas competências da qualidade do ar são(eram?) da ex-APA.


----------



## Chingula (17 Set 2011 às 16:33)

Existem várias questões que gostaria de levantar, pois não sei se estarão equacionadas.
1º O SMN que passou em 1976 a INMG, integrava um sector importante de Geofísica - nomeadamente a Sismologia que não vejo actualmente referida.
2º O IM é uma Instituição relativamente pequena (em nº de pessoas) que abrange inúmeras áreas desde a Climatologia, às várias vertentes da Meteorologia desde a *rede de Observações *(muito abandonada ultimamente - na minha opinião...) associada à sua avaliação, validação, arquivo e disponibilização aos utilizadores, *Operacionalidade*  como análise e Previsão do tempo para fins gerais, aeronautica, maritima, salvaguarda de vidas e bens em cooperação com outras Instituções e ainda a parte de formação e actualização de conhecimentos...tem uma componente muito importante de cooperação com Instituições Estrangeiras, integrando várias equipes de investigação na área da Meteorologia e da Geofísica. Não esquecer que estende a sua acção à Madeira e aos Açores...
3º É fácil falar das pontas visíveis de uma Instituição que todos os dias, desde 1946, dá a cara em termos de Previsão do Tempo...mas ela é muito mais do que aquilo que se vê, embora tenha muitos detractores a grande dificuldade é o facto de pertencer a uma área científica específica e interagir com uma vasta gama de actividades, não se podendo encaixar facilmente em qualquer área...por isso já ter pertencido ao Ministério dos Transportes e Comunicações, ao Ministério do Ambiente, ao Ministério da Ciência e agora ir (previsivelmente) para o Ministério da Agricultura...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Set 2011 às 00:11)

alguém me sabe indicar se na segunda-feira há meteorologia renovada na rtp??


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Set 2011 às 01:44)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> alguém me sabe indicar se na segunda-feira há meteorologia renovada na rtp??



Esta aqui a resposta:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/meteorologia-na-tv-portuguesa-673-15.html#post296909


Edit:
Off Tópic


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Set 2011 às 12:05)

obrigado


----------



## Knyght (18 Set 2011 às 12:31)

Apenas espero que as coisas sejam feitas para funcionar de uma forma mais aberta, com maior e melhor acesso aos dados.
Existe em estações meteorológicas muita redundância de dados de varias entidades quando somado não havendo tantas, podiam ser todas muito melhores.

Mas nesse âmbito também tem uma questão da máquina há vários institutos e entidades terem dado emprego a meteorologistas e esses querendo fazer um bom trabalho criar as suas redes próprias de observação...

Veremos


----------



## rbsmr (20 Set 2011 às 17:15)

Ao menos podiam ter mais imaginação e escusavam de copiar a designação norte-americana: NOAA - National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration traduzindo: Administração Nacional do Oceano e da atmosfera!!!!


----------



## rossby (20 Set 2011 às 17:29)

rbsmr disse:


> Ao menos podiam ter mais imaginação e escusavam de copiar a designação norte-americana: NOAA - National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration traduzindo: Administração Nacional do Oceano e da atmosfera!!!!



Pois, mas acho que a ideia é juntar o IM ao IPIMAR


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2011 às 18:00)

rossby disse:


> Pois, mas acho que a ideia é juntar o IM ao IPIMAR



O IPIMAR estava ligado às pescas e  já não existe, foi alvo de uma anterior reestruturação, foi integrado no INRB, e são coisas ligadas à agricultura e pescas, não à ciência ou ambiente.


----------



## rossby (20 Set 2011 às 18:02)

Vince disse:


> O IPIMAR estava ligado às pescas e  já não existe, foi alvo de uma anterior reestruturação, foi integrado no INRB, e são coisas ligadas à agricultura e pescas, não à ciência e ambiente.



Isso eu sei ! O problema é que quem esta a tratar disso parece que não


----------



## Geostrofico (22 Set 2011 às 12:14)

havia várias boas ideias para uma fusão do IM, mas depois do anuncio de ontem do Ministério chegamos à conclusão que o senso comum não é comum a todos.
ou era com o INAG onde resultaria uma optimização da rede meteorologica e outros serviçoes relacionados ou com o hidrografico onde existe uma sobreposição dos serviços prestados ao nivel de previsão dos mares e agitação maritima etc.
Mas claro que as mentes inteligentes deste país acharam que misturar geofisicos e biologos na mesma instituição é que fazia sentido.

a partir de agora vamos ter a previsão do tempo acompanhada com os avisos do periodo de pesca da sardinha e do carapau!


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2011 às 12:53)

Mas isso é mesmo verdade ?  
Que comunicado é esse que referes ?


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2011 às 13:29)

No Ministério da Agricultura, Mar, Ambiente e Ordenamento do Território, será ainda criado um Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, para onde serão transferidos os serviços do actual Instituto de Meteorologia, que nos anos recentes esteve sob a tutela do ministro responsável pela área da ciência.

PÚBLICO

A organização ministerial agora divulgada passa a ter um único instituto público: o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

DN


----------



## Geostrofico (22 Set 2011 às 13:54)

Vince disse:


> Mas isso é mesmo verdade ?
> Que comunicado é esse que referes ?



a apresentação da Ministra ontem pode ser encontrado no site do ministério do ambiente e agricultura.
está aqui o link:

http://portal.min-agricultura.pt/po...rensa/ficheiros/Restrut_MAMAOT_21-09-2011.pdf


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2011 às 14:32)

Geostrofico disse:


> a apresentação da Ministra ontem pode ser encontrado no site do ministério do ambiente e agricultura.
> está aqui o link:
> 
> http://portal.min-agricultura.pt/po...rensa/ficheiros/Restrut_MAMAOT_21-09-2011.pdf




Obrigado. Pelo que percebo o IM praticamente muda é de nome, pouco deve mudar por lá, em termos de hierarquia é que passa a ficar debaixo do "Mar"  e vão tirar o IPIMAR que ainda há pouco tinha ido para o novo INRB onde faz todo o sentido lá estar  
Uma amiga minha trabalhou uns anos lá, e eles dedicavam-se a investigação de pescas, coisas como produzir aquicultura, qualidade da ameijoas, etc, que raio tem isso a ver com o IM ? 

Vá lá que não foi um dos Institutos do Vinho


----------



## rossby (22 Set 2011 às 18:50)

Vince disse:


> Obrigado. Pelo que percebo o IM praticamente muda é de nome, pouco deve mudar por lá, em termos de hierarquia é que passa a ficar debaixo do "Mar"  e vão tirar o IPIMAR que ainda há pouco tinha ido para o novo INRB onde faz todo o sentido lá estar
> Uma amiga minha trabalhou uns anos lá, e eles dedicavam-se a investigação de pescas, coisas como produzir aquicultura, qualidade da ameijoas, etc, que raio tem isso a ver com o IM ?
> 
> Vá lá que não foi um dos Institutos do Vinho



Se não fosse verdade, parecia anedota. O problema é que erros destes pagam-se caros.

Como contribuinte minimamente esclarecido, não acho graça a experiências destas ...


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Set 2011 às 09:14)

No fundo debate-se de quem vão estar subordinados na hierarquia, sós ou juntos com x ou y, pouco se vê a fazer algo de jeito, para o cidadão comum ficará tudo na mesma, o que não será de estranhar, o que poderá acontecer é nas previsões anunciarem uma tempestade para as proximas horas (que não se verificará) mas se for acompanhado com um caldo verde e um bom vinho alentejano a coisa passa sem se notar depois ainda vem o anuncio da protecção civil e os engenheiros da camara no terreno.
No fundo tantos recursos para tão pouco,minha singela opinião para quem anda tambem nesta historia das hierarquias


----------



## rossby (24 Set 2011 às 14:26)

filipe cunha disse:


> No fundo debate-se de quem vão estar subordinados na hierarquia, sós ou juntos com x ou y, pouco se vê a fazer algo de jeito, para o cidadão comum ficará tudo na mesma, o que não será de estranhar, o que poderá acontecer é nas previsões anunciarem uma tempestade para as proximas horas (que não se verificará) mas se for acompanhado com um caldo verde e um bom vinho alentejano a coisa passa sem se notar depois ainda vem o anuncio da protecção civil e os engenheiros da camara no terreno.
> No fundo tantos recursos para tão pouco,minha singela opinião para quem anda tambem nesta historia das hierarquias



Não creio que a hierarquia entre o MAR e a ATMOSFERA seja o problema, até pq o actual presidente do IM não é da carreira de meteorologia. 

O problema é juntar coisas que não têm à partida nada em comum. Onde é que o estado vai poupar ? Creio que a ideia será partilhar recursos físicos (espaços, computadores, redes) e humanos (administrativos, informáticos).  Também não vejo mal nenhum nisso. Mas seria mais eficiente se juntassem entidades que tivessem algum conteúdo funcional comum. 

Mas o que me preocupa também é a destruição da imagem do IM como entidade individual responsável pela meteorologia nacional. A não ser que seja criado um Serviço Português de Meteorologia (METEOPT) dentro do IPMA (tal como o NWS dentro da NOAA) que dé continuidade a imagem do IM, vai levar muitos anos até que as pessoas identifiquem o IPMA ao antigo IM. O mesmo aconteceu ha uns anos com o INMG.


----------



## Chingula (24 Set 2011 às 16:19)

Não são boas noticias para quem gostaria de ver a Meteorologia a desenvolver-se em Portugal, oxalá me engane...construir algo de geito demora anos mas para destruir basta um fósforo.
Claro que a "Arte" continuará por esse Mundo fora e felizmente progredindo, Portugal é que irá de recuo em recuo...para vergonha de quem percebe um pouco disto...


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2011 às 17:47)

rossby disse:


> O problema é juntar coisas que não têm à partida nada em comum. Onde é que o estado vai poupar ? Creio que a ideia será partilhar recursos físicos (espaços, computadores, redes) e humanos (administrativos, informáticos).  Também não vejo mal nenhum nisso.



Pois, seria a lógica de tudo isto. O Estado podia racionalizar recursos, poupar em instalações (rendas, vendas de imobiliário, etc), comunicações (telefones, telemóveis, internet, etc), logística, consumo de serviços externos (limpeza, manutenção, cantinas), etc,etc, quem conheça o Estado sabe que se podiam poupar fortunas desta forma mesmo sem despedir (quase) ninguém. Mas fundir coisas tão distintas acaba por na pratica por não gerar essas sinergias, seria como fundir um banco com um hipermercado, uma companhia de aviação com um fabricante de papel, não faz sentido.


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2011 às 17:06)

> Organismo vai fundir-se com o Ipimar
> *Instituto de Meteorologia funciona "nos limites", na véspera da sua extinção *
> O Instituto de Meteorologia, que está prestes a ser integrado num novo organismo governamental, está operar nos “limites mínimos” de recursos, mas aumentar o seu quadro de pessoal está fora de questão neste momento.
> 
> ...


http://publico.pt/Ciências/institut...s-limites-as-vesperas-da-sua-extincao-1515457


----------



## rossby (7 Out 2011 às 17:23)

*Serviço do Instituto de Meteorologia vai continuar
Secretário de Estado assegura que integração da entidade no Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera*
Por: tvi24 / SM  |  7- 10- 2011  15: 23 


As funções do Instituto de Meteorologia, importantes para várias áreas, estão garantidas e na nova estrutura serão valorizados os recursos existentes e tentadas parcerias com outras entidades, como universidades, disse esta sexta o secretário de Estado do Mar. 

Manuel Pinto de Abreu participou na cerimónia dos 65 anos do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional e salientou «não haver dúvidas da continuidade deste serviço».

No final da sessão, o governante explicou aos jornalistas que estão a decorrer os trabalhos para definir estatutos e competências do Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera, onde se vai integrar o Instituto de Meteorologia e o IPIMAR (instituto de investigação da área do mar e pescas).

O objectivo é «valorizar o que existe e não replicar serviços», como no caso dos laboratórios, onde deverá optar-se por centralizar determinada actividade em que existe capacidade instalada. O exemplo referido por Manuel Pinto de Abreu é o trabalho de cálculo, já desenvolvido no Instituto de Meteorologia e que deverá permanecer.

No seu discurso, o presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia, Adérito Vicente Serrão, recordou a importância da actividade da instituição e a qualificação dos seus técnicos, apesar da redução de 30 por cento do efectivo nos últimos oito anos.

As actividades e serviços desenvolvidos, reflectindo avanços tecnológicos e científicos, «quase fazem esquecer as dificuldades orçamentais e de recrutamento de novos recursos humanos» que «limitaram em alguns casos a expansão e condicionaram as condições necessárias a uma perfeita operacionalidade», apontou. 

O secretário de Estado realçou o valor do trabalho do Instituto de Meteorologia, mas reconheceu que «não vai ser fácil aumentar o quadro de pessoal», devido à crise económica vivida no país.


----------



## rossby (20 Mar 2012 às 19:29)

Foi hoje publicada a orgânica do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera que sucede o IM (Decreto-Lei n.º 68/2012):
http://dre.pt/pdf1sdip/2012/03/05700/0127701281.pdf


----------



## rossby (1 Abr 2012 às 15:02)

Amanhã 2 de Abril, entra em vigor o diploma que extingue o IM:

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=2396363


----------



## riva (9 Abr 2012 às 12:33)

rossby disse:


> Amanhã 2 de Abril, entra em vigor o diploma que extingue o IM:
> 
> http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=2396363




www.wkp.pt/diariododia/html/LE0000148705.HTML


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2012 às 14:24)

Parece que já começaram as mudanças, ou esqueceram se de mudar a página e a minha cache apanhou isto ou não sei. Estou com o Ubuntu e o Chrome.

http://i.imgur.com/wlt1J.png

O copyright já é do IPMA e a página está mudada, faltam imagens.

Edit: Aliás, agora voltou ao normal. Provavelmente estariam em testes, a previsão descritiva e o satélite também estavam mudados.


----------



## CptRena (21 Out 2012 às 13:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que já começaram as mudanças, ou esqueceram se de mudar a página e a minha cache apanhou isto ou não sei. Estou com o Ubuntu e o Chrome.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wlt1J.png
> 
> ...



É verdade. Também notei nisso há uns dias


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2012 às 21:46)

O site do IM agora redireciona para o domínio ipma.pt automaticamente. Tem estado em baixo, portanto devem ser boas notícias, falta saber se muda o layout.

Edit:


> Foi redireccionado para esta página pois iremos proceder atualização do sítio de internet.
> Tentaremos ser breves.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Dez 2012 às 22:39)

Boa noite!

O site do IM (www.meteo.pt/) deverá ser alterado ainda hoje devido à sua indisponibilidade e também porque a versão PDA (*pda.meteo.pt/*), a partir de hoje à tarde, passou a ter como link *pda.ipma.pt/* com o respetivo logótipo alterado.










Continuação de uma boa terça-feira!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2012 às 00:06)

E cá está 





Apenas mudança de site, o _sistema_ continua o mesmo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Dez 2012 às 22:28)

Não sei se já repararam mas parece que o IPMA está parado no tempo, como se a Terra tivesse mesmo parado ontem

Hão-de ir ao site e reparar que a "previsão significativa de hoje" ainda está como  "Sex 21 Dez"  

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2012 às 23:18)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não sei se já repararam mas parece que o IPMA está parado no tempo, como se a Terra tivesse mesmo parado ontem
> 
> Hão-de ir ao site e reparar que a "previsão significativa de hoje" ainda está como  "Sex 21 Dez"
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/



Penso que seja engano, porque apesar do hoje ser Sexta-feira, o amanhã é Domingo e depois de amanhã é Segunda-feira. Ou então Sábado sumiu


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Dez 2012 às 23:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso que seja engano, porque apesar do hoje ser Sexta-feira, o amanhã é Domingo e depois de amanhã é Segunda-feira. Ou então Sábado sumiu



Eu aqui vejo tudo atrasado
Já atualizei montes de vezes a página e tudo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2012 às 23:48)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Eu aqui vejo tudo atrasado
> Já atualizei montes de vezes a página e tudo.



Estranho... A mim nos separadores até já só aparece o dia se clicar neles, e a observação do tempo tenho das 23hUTC de Sábado (hoje):


----------



## Afgdr (23 Dez 2012 às 02:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso que seja engano, porque apesar do hoje ser Sexta-feira, o amanhã é Domingo e depois de amanhã é Segunda-feira. Ou então Sábado sumiu





4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Eu aqui vejo tudo atrasado
> Já atualizei montes de vezes a página e tudo.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estranho... A mim nos separadores até já só aparece o dia se licar neles, e a observação do tempo tenho das 23hUTC de Sábado (hoje):



Boa noite!

Eu reparei nisso ontem também... e fiquei na dúvida se aquilo estava a acontecer só no meu PC ou não, mas afinal vejo que foi problema mesmo do IPMA. 

Alguns dados estavam desatualizados (o Sistema de Avisos Meteorológios estava atualizado) embora o site PDA tivesse todos os dados atualizados.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2013 às 13:32)

A primeira noticia oficial acerca da proibição de pesca de mexilhão ou berbigão feita pelo IPMA .


----------



## CptRena (12 Jan 2013 às 20:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> A primeira noticia oficial acerca da proibição de pesca de mexilhão ou berbigão feita pelo IPMA .



Não é a primeira, não Sr.
Possivelmente será a primeira que foi noticiada pelos jornais (Update de 11 Janeiro do IPMA) porque até esse dia havia a informação actualizada no passado 17 de Dezembro.


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2013 às 20:50)

Primeira ou não, é triste de ver. Eu que sou todo adepto de fusões e sinergias dentro do Estado, há muitos milhões que se podem poupar, mesmo muitos, não compreendo mesmo as deste género. Cada vez mais me convenço que são os Institutos mais pequenos e poupados, que até vão funcionando bem ao longo dos anos, que são as maiores vítimas, passa-se a mesma coisa com a FCCN recentemente.

Dentro do próprio Estado também funciona a lei dos mais fortes, há certos Institutos dentro de Ministérios que ano após ano são intocáveis, vacas sagradas, e esses muitas vezes é que são os grandes gastadores. Com tanta coisa que se podia fazer até dentro do próprio Ambiente, vão logo fundir Atmosfera com Pesca. Enfim, é o país que temos ....


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2013 às 21:23)

Vince disse:


> Primeira ou não, é triste de ver. Eu que sou todo adepto de fusões e sinergias dentro do Estado, há muitos milhões que se podem poupar, mesmo muitos, não compreendo mesmo as deste género. Cada vez mais me convenço que são os Institutos mais pequenos e poupados, que até vão funcionando bem ao longo dos anos, que são as maiores vítimas, passa-se a mesma coisa com a FCCN recentemente.
> 
> Dentro do próprio Estado também funciona a lei dos mais fortes, há certos Institutos dentro de Ministérios que ano após ano são intocáveis, vacas sagradas, e esses muitas vezes é que são os grandes gastadores. Com tanta coisa que se podia fazer até dentro do próprio Ambiente, vão logo fundir Atmosfera com Pesca. Enfim, é o país que temos ....



Não acho mal, não se fundiu Pescas com Atmosfera mas sim Oceanografia com Meteorologia.
Ambas são ciencias Geofisicas.

Quanto ao tópico da Noticia, a questão da poluição por algas está para a Oceanografia como a poluição Atmosferica ( por exemplo devido á inversão) está para a Meteorologia...não é nada disparatado.

Resta saber se apesar desta fusão há dinheiro suficiente para manter um serviço de qualidade por parte do IPMA...mas isso já é outra história.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2013 às 22:52)

stormy disse:


> Não acho mal, não se fundiu Pescas com Atmosfera mas sim Oceanografia com Meteorologia.
> Ambas são ciencias Geofisicas.
> 
> Quanto ao tópico da Noticia, a questão da poluição por algas está para a Oceanografia como a poluição Atmosferica ( por exemplo devido á inversão) está para a Meteorologia...não é nada disparatado.



Neste caso não tem absolutamente nada de geofísica. A análise toxicológica de bivalves é saúde pública. Neste caso penso que feito pelo ex-ipimar. Daí a notícia ter logo um erro de base: O IPMA não veio substituir o instituto de meteorologia. Foi uma fusão... e a meu ver muitíssimo discutível.


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

vitamos disse:


> Neste caso não tem absolutamente nada de geofísica. A análise toxicológica de bivalves é saúde pública. Neste caso penso que feito pelo ex-ipimar. Daí a notícia ter logo um erro de base: O IPMA não veio substituir o instituto de meteorologia. Foi uma fusão... e a meu ver muitíssimo discutível.



A fusão é discutivel, sim, mas não é disparatada.
Quanto á toxicidade dos bivalves, geralmente está associada ou a eles consumirem algas que produzem biotoxinas ou a poluição do substrato ou agua em que eles vivem.

A previsão da movimentação da agua do mar, com consequente arrasto ou não de plumas de contaminanes é do dominio da Oceanografia, logo ciencia Geofisica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jan 2013 às 23:20)

Para mim, esta fusão do IM com o IPIMAR não tem muita lógica, juntar as pescas à meteorologia.

Por enquanto, a delegação do IPIMAR em Olhão continua a ter o mesmo nome, ainda não vi qualquer mudança no nome.

Se o IPIMAR juntar-se ao Instituto Hidrográfico onde tem a previsão das marés, das ondas, do estado das barras e etc., diria que tinha muito mais lógica, visto que a interdição da apanha de bivalves tem mais a ver com o mar do que com a meteorologia. 

Mas ver no site de meteorologia a interdição da apanha de bivalves deve ser uma coisa talvez única no mundo, porque uma coisa não tem nada haver com a outra.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jan 2013 às 23:52)

Não é bem assim... A NOAA nos Estados Unidos é tipo um híbrido de tudo, o IPMA foi provavelmente baseado neles, mas não vamos comparar os Estados Unidos a Portugal...

http://www.noaa.gov/fisheries.html


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2013 às 14:13)

stormy disse:


> A fusão é discutivel, sim, mas não é disparatada.
> Quanto á toxicidade dos bivalves, geralmente está associada ou a eles consumirem algas que produzem biotoxinas ou a poluição do substrato ou agua em que eles vivem.
> 
> A previsão da movimentação da agua do mar, com consequente arrasto ou não de plumas de contaminanes é do dominio da Oceanografia, logo ciencia Geofisica.



Não creio que se interdite a apanha do bivalve através de modelos de previsão, mas sim após análises laboratoriais à água ou aos animais recolhidos nessa localização.

A fusão da meteorologia com as pescas não faz sentido nenhum, imaginem lá se nós aqui no fórum abríssemos uma secção de pesca e apanha do bivalve, faria sentido? Tu analisarias os modelos marítimos no seguimento da previsão do tempo, para preveres eventuais interdições à apanha de bivalves?

O que teria feito sentido numa perspectiva de optimização de recursos seria a a fusão com o Instituto da Água, até porque este já dispõe de uma vasta rede meteorológica (que por razões económicas está a apodrecer e sem manutenção), e por ser uma área em directa relação com os fenómenos meteorológicos.


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2013 às 14:36)

Ok David, tens razão no que referes.
Eu assumi que o IPMA tambem tinha absorvido o SNIRH e a APA...

Pelos vistos falei com algum desconhecimento.

Quanto á questão dos modelos...por exemplo, a modelação da propagação das plumas contaminantes ( Petroleo p ex) é do dominio das ciencias geofisicas...mas no final tudo acaba por ser uma cooperação multidisciplinar...


----------

